# Considering Divorce



## Ambercat (4 mo ago)

'


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Ambercat said:


> 16 years ago I had a drunken one night stand, I'm not at all proud of myself at all for what happened and don't make excuses, I confessed to my OH straight away, we went to counselling for many years afterwards and worked very hard on our relationship and things got back on track for a while until a year or two later he started to throw it back at me at every single opportunity and his emotional abuse became worse again. This culminated in us separating 7 years later for 5 months before deciding we were making a mistake and trying to make things work again.


To be honest 16 years ago was the right time to get a divorce , are at least when you both did MS and it worked for a little and then things went back to where it was ,


----------

